

HN /best RSS feed with links to original, author, and comments - lacerus
http://pipes.yahoo.com/lorenzk/hackernewsbest

======
lacerus
Above URL is to Yahoo Pipes.

The URL to the RSS itself is
[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=d82e648940e416ddb9...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=d82e648940e416ddb990d0ab55c36717&_render=rss)

It works fine in FF and Safari but not in my Google Reader - any suggestions
why?

------
geuis
Doesn't work

~~~
lacerus
Can you elaborate? My Google Reader does not accept it either, but it is a
valid RSS feed:

[http://validator.w3.org/feed/check.cgi?url=http%3A%2F%2Fpipe...](http://validator.w3.org/feed/check.cgi?url=http%3A%2F%2Fpipes.yahoo.com%2Fpipes%2Fpipe.run%3F_id%3Dd82e648940e416ddb990d0ab55c36717%26_render%3Drss)

~~~
ryporter
I've been having problems with my Yahoo Pipes of Hacker News as well. I get
the same error of "error fetching <http://news.ycombinator.com/rss> (502 Bad
Gateway)". This has been happening for at least a month.

